# Z32tt engine swap



## (31)ways (Oct 8, 2010)

Does anybody know some do's & don't,s on how 2 swap a z32tt into a z31 na. Heard it was a myth but talking to some of my gear head buddys they said there was a guy selling a z31 on craiges list for $1500 and it was a twin tt, I said z31 don't come n twin tt. C where Im from it's a big navy town & u get alot of guys building sweet cars & then they get shIpped 2 Iraq & have sell da car dirt cheap missed that op. Somone also did it on utube but just ran fa engine didn't c um smoke da tires. Any feedback would b of some help


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Feedback: Learn to spell out words. Your post is very difficult to read. Perhaps a remedial English class at your local high school or community college.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Feedback: Learn to spell out words. Your post is very difficult to read. Perhaps a remedial English class at your local high school or community college.


Perhaps he didn't have the opportunity of the same education that was bestowed on you. Rather than being so smug at those that may not be as fortunate as you, you could just answer the question or simply post nothing at all. 

To answer the question: yes, it can be done. You can use a stock NA crossmember and the Z32 mounts will bolt to it, but because of clearance issues, you will need to modify the crankcase. You will need the Z32 trans and a custom driveshaft. For the Utube link:






ANother good link for the swap and any other swap into a Z31:

ZBUM's Z31 300ZX Engine Swap Page


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Screw that. I got a public education. Don't tell me that today's school system allows people to get to high school with spelling and grammar like that. Someone who is obviously that lazy about how unintelligent they appear are going to be too damn lazy to complete the task of swapping a non standard engine into their car. Especially stupid when there is another thread just a few posts down asking pretty much the same damn question.


----------



## CoorsZ31 (May 16, 2010)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Feedback: Learn to spell out words. Your post is very difficult to read. Perhaps a remedial English class at your local high school or community college.


I don't want to sound gay or anything.
But I love you.


----------

